# Which Shotgun To get?



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

I Want to buy a new shotgun for this upcoming waterfowl season and debating weather to get the Weatherby SA-08 Or the Beretta 3901. The SA-08 has Great reviews and Is light "Very Light" but i dont know how it would handle the heavy goose loads. And the 3901 is Heavy. but has great reviews to. Any feedback would be a great help Thanks.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

My vote goes to the beretta 3901. Very versatile shotgun. Will cycle any load you can put in it and recoil is very minimal. Very dependable as well.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

X2. :beer:

Fantastic firearm.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

X3

The weight of the beretta is not that much. A great gun, can handle the heavy loads and light loads all at once.....ie a 2 3/4" #4 shot followed by a 3" #2 shot, followed by 3 1/2" #bb. They all cycle well. Good chokes that pattern well. Great over all gun.


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

The 3901 Shoots 3 1/2??


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

No. It is a 2 3/4" to 3" firearm only.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I mis-read it as 391....not 3901.

I have an extrema 391.... it shoots 3 1/2"


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go with the new Franchi Affinity!


----------



## Benelli2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

Benelli Vinci, had one for two years and have never had a malfunction. Goes bang every time and is super easy to take apart and clean.


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

I want a benelli but im only 15 and dont have a TON of money.. ill have about 700.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Buy a used shotgun.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Buy a used shotgun.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

M2 20ga thats all you need.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

CluckCluckBooooom! said:


> I want a benelli but im only 15 and dont have a TON of money.. ill have about 700.


you got to think of a gun as an investment in some ways...yes you will drop some coin. we all have this awesome, but expensive hobby we love. do you want a $300 gun that you will always be having problems with? or save up and buy a gun thats going to last you awhile, with minimal issues? Ive been shooting the same benelli since i was 14....im 26 now. no issues at all!!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Whatever shotgun you choose make sure it feels right when you put it to your shoulder and is pointing at the target. I have 2 benelli's a pre-ban 12 ga M1 and a 20 ga M1 really good shotguns. But as mentioned above you might be able to get a used shotgun that is in real good condition and stay within your budget.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Nearly every shot gun and rifle I have bought in my life was used.
A couple new Remington 700's 243, 7mm08, 54 cal muzzle loader. A pair of new Ithica model 37 feather weights 20ga. & 12ga and a SKB 12ga. over under. All the used ones I bought have increased in value. Some buy a bunch and some not so much.
My one rule is to buy from a reputable dealer where I can fire the gun at their range before buying or from a dealer who excepts money back returns if I am not happy with the firearm. That has suited me well for over 45 years. I still have my wards western field 16ga. pump the first gun I bought aqnd first used. It is one of the not so much increase in value but is still worh what I paid for it in 1961.

 Al


----------

